# Washing Trucks in Winter



## MSL INC. (Jan 20, 2004)

Alright, we all know ya need to get the salt and grime off your truck in winter, question is, whats harder on the vehicle getting it wet and possibly having frozen locks or other stuff or just leaving it dirty? During our last event I did alot of salting and the truck saw enough road travel, it got real dirty. I wanted to wash it except for the super cold temps at nite. Ended up just leaving it for a couple of weeks until temps straightened out-didn't like it though.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

last saturday in my area it finally got to freezing after a week of subzero temps. Had a few small snows but enough to plow and salt the main roads. Everyones cars were COVERED with salt. On saturday the lines at the carwashes were backed up onto the roads and i ended up waiting an hour and a half to get my truck washed (it was really dirty). I dont even attempt to use the hose at my house in the winter #1 i will get way too cold #2 my hose will freeze and #3 my driveway will become a skating rink. So i just take it to the carwash when its around freezing. come spring i wash it every weekend.


----------



## edshipp19 (Dec 14, 2002)

We have a hot water hose bib mounted right by one of the bay doors. I use that outside then pull the trucks in and let them dry inside the heated shop for a bit. Am i spoiled?


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edshipp19 _
> * Am i spoiled? *


yes you are !!! I hate a dirty trucks, I like having a clean one so my customers know what there money is going towards beside clearing there lots.

I look at it this way, I am going to probably have this truck along time, keeping the salt from accumulating on the under carriage is probably a good thing, so I try to wash it after every plow-able event.

Just my .02 cents worth


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Spoiled? YES! Or maybe, just smart.


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Same as eyesell, after EVERY event plowable or dry run I wash my truck, plow, & salter at the local carwash. I know what your thinking, why after a dry run? This is because around here they tend to use a lot of liquid salt on the roads and that film always gets on your truck & equipment. I like a clean truck.


----------



## roblandscape (Jan 5, 2003)

? is how do you do it without freezing your doors shut???


----------



## Turfmower (Dec 20, 2003)

I did today, 18 degrees and nice cold wind. I didn't use soap though. I had to get salt washed out of dump body. I can read my name and phone number on truck again.


----------



## apkole (Mar 1, 2003)

Yep, a 70 degree shop, a hose , a brush and some soapy water. Wash it down and let drip dry for a couple of hours while greasing and checking fluid levels. Also works great to get the plows and undercarriage melted off so loose bolts and any other breakage can be found before serious damage is done. But for a well heated shop, I would've thrown in the towel a long time ago.

Andy


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I work on an ambulance so I can pull it in and wash it at the station. I let it sit inside for 12 hours and it dries off and warms up. I have a few tricks to keep it from freezing up. Put" armorall" on the door seals and on the door where the seals meet. A LITTLE BIT on the window seals too. I keep a can of WD40 in the bed tool box. If the door locks freeze I just spray them with WD40. Same way with the hood latch if it freezes I spray it too. Keep the windows clean inside, snow on the outside will cause the windows to fog up. I use " rainex" on the outside windows, this keeps the water beading off.
A clean truck is a happy truck.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

I use silicone spray on the door seals and I don't worry about the locks, KEYLESS ENTRY RULES!!!


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

You guys are crazy. As soon as the truck was clean it would be dirty again with all the salt on the roads. I think it's just a waste of time and money until the season is over. Only way I would wash a truck before the end of the season would be to get salt out of a dump bed, as not to rot it. Road salt isn't going to do any damage for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

paponte:

You are right again. Washing now is an endless battle. The salt as far as corosion, is only a factor when the temperature rises above 30 degrees farenheit for a sustained period. But I am fussy so I still rinse my truck every second day to only see it dirty again in 15 min. If you think it does good, then it does.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

Sorry guys...truck stays dirty so I can get in in the morning!


----------



## elite1 (Dec 30, 2003)

My Trucks are always clean. I worked a a car wash for 3yrs. part time. I can't live with a dirty truck.

For now I take them to a "pay and spray" do it your self. We clean the spreaders,plows and snow blowers. Take all the equipment back to the shop, and then go over to a full service car wash. They dry it down for you.

Edshipp19 - Yes you are spoiled, but nothing wrong with that.

February 1st. I get my new shop. Floor drain, hot water.

I will be able to wash in side my heated shop, using hot water. On the list for next year, is a kratcher steam clean- which works better than any thing else. My buddy keeps his mowers looking like new even after 2000 hrs.

Does that make me spoiled?????? I think so


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I wash my truck and eqipment after EVERY storm regardless of the temp and knowing it's just going to get dirty again. I dry all around the door openings and weatherstripping and I never have frozen doors. Plus keyless entry and remote start is nice also. I'd rather wash my truck a few times a week than have the salt eat away at it. :waving:


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Well it's not that east to fit dumps in a car wash. Maybe if you had pick ups it would be more feasable. I don't know how your truck doesn't end up a sheet of ice. I sprayed windex on my windshield, and by the time I turned to wipe it off it was frozen.

Not worth my time. Everything gets a good power washing and cleanup in the spring. do it once and it's done.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

dielectric grease works well on weather stripping

I dont like my truck looking like crap so I tend to wash it often, keeps salt build up to a min too. And paint gets scratched when dirt gets rubbed into it.......an endless battle yes but oh well. I also spray down my plow after each event and then hose every moving thing with spray lithium grease.

And after I hit the hose and spray I will blast down the road at a good clip to kinda blow dry the main stuff off.......yes water freezes to the truck but it dont bother me, it will fall off or evaporate away eventualy.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by paponte _
> *Well it's not that east to fit dumps in a car wash. Maybe if you had pick ups it would be more feasable. I don't know how your truck doesn't end up a sheet of ice. I sprayed windex on my windshield, and by the time I turned to wipe it off it was frozen.
> 
> Not worth my time. Everything gets a good power washing and cleanup in the spring. do it once and it's done.  *


First off, there's car washes with wash bays for semis around here. Second, I don't use windex in the cold, just hot soap and water at the car wash. 3rd, I don't want my truck being eatin by rust ahead if it's time beacuse I'm worried about ice forming on it.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elite1 _
> *On the list for next year, is a kratcher steam clean- which works better than any thing else. My buddy keeps his mowers looking like new even after 2000 hrs.*


I wouldn't use a Karcher on a vehicle often maybe at the end of the year to blast all of the salt off but using it regularly is a bad idea. Reason being that hot of water (Karcher's can heat up to around 330 degrees I believe) has the ability to strip the wax off of the finish, so unless you want to wax it everytime you wash it I would use at the most maybe 120-140 degree water for normal washes. Don't get me wrong the Karcher's are great, we have an older 1985 kerosene model and it definitely has its purpose but washing your vehicle with one regularly should not be one of them.


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

We have 3 laborers who wash, fuel, check and add fluids at the end of every snowfall. We have found that cleaning a $35k+ truck will keep it from becoming a rust bucket. The guys clean and service 1 truck at a time, inside the heated shop , and throughly dry each one.


----------



## mylawn03 (Nov 5, 2003)

All I know is the reason my truck has rust is because the previous owner never washed it! He turned a nice truck into a rust bucket, not to mention he lost a lot of money when he sold it to me.


----------



## elite1 (Dec 30, 2003)

The only way my 96 dodge looks brand new is because I wash it after every use. 8 yrs as a full landscaping/snow plowing and people think that it is new. No dents, dings or scatches.

Now trucks are 40k-60k You have to keep them nice if you don't want to loss $ when you sell.

My tip is to put big tall sides on it so your crew can not possibly side load it. Only load from the rear.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

> I don't want my truck being eatin by rust ahead if it's time beacuse I'm worried about ice forming on it.


Hey you guys do what you want. I can GUARANTEE your truck will not end up a rust bucket from 1 seasons worth of plowing. Like I said we do a GOOD cleaning in the spring. Pressure washing, undercarriage etc. We go as far as undercoating if we feel need. All I said was it's a little harder for a bigger truck to keep clean. I also see it unnecessary as far as rust is concerned. If someone likes a fresh clean truck in the dead of winter, cleaning is just for looks. :waving:


----------



## elite1 (Dec 30, 2003)

festerw - ya I have used his, It has a temp control, only around 180 - 200 degrees. But even at that temp he washes every 2-3 days no problem, even in the summer time every 2-3 days. Trucks, trailers, vipers 

Simple green in the soap on the truck, and trailers.

140 degrees and mild soap/ low pressure on the vipers.

He never waxes his trucks. I do mine all the time. 3 yrs working at a detail center will put you in that habit. I would also be the first to know if it was wrecking any finishes.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by paponte _
> *Hey you guys do what you want. I can GUARANTEE your truck will not end up a rust bucket from 1 seasons worth of plowing. Like I said we do a GOOD cleaning in the spring. Pressure washing, undercarriage etc. We go as far as undercoating if we feel need. All I said was it's a little harder for a bigger truck to keep clean. I also see it unnecessary as far as rust is concerned. If someone likes a fresh clean truck in the dead of winter, cleaning is just for looks. :waving: [/B
> 
> Yes, cleaning is for looks AND for us who want to keep our trucks from being eaten by the salt. You must not care about your truck if you let it go all winter without washing it. Maybe it's already a rusted piece of s---, that's why you don't care. *


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

> Maybe it's already a rusted piece of s---, that's why you don't care


LOL! You talk alot of smack for owning 1 pickup. Hey... at least it's clean!

You got me though! I run a fleet of rust buckets. Maybe you can teach me a thing or two. :salute:


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by paponte _
> *LOL! You talk alot of smack for owning 1 pickup. Hey... at least it's clean!
> 
> You got me though! I run a fleet of rust buckets. Maybe you can teahc me a thing or two. :salute: *


I don't need another truck. I handle 13 accounts just fine. The reason I keep my truck clean is I didn't pay $32,000.00 plus $3500.00 for the plow just to watch them turn to rust! 
Not trying to start a war, just making my point that spending a few bucks to wash my epuipment goes a long way! By the way, are you better than me or anybody else with one truck because you have more? You'll make alot of the other guys on here mad with that statment.


----------



## mylawn03 (Nov 5, 2003)

Hey, if most of your work is done at night, who gives a hoot what your truck looks like, only reason I wash my truck is to help keep the mechanics from eroding away from road salt, not to mention it is also my daily driver.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

> By the way, are you better than me or anybody else with one truck because you have more? You'll make alot of the other guys on here mad with that statment.


Uh, no. That statement wasn't directed to anyone else besides you. No one else was talking smack... just you. This is a forum and everyone is entitled to an opinion. I stated my opinion, and why I felt is was unnecessary to wash a truck after EVERY storm. If you don't like the opinion, feel free to bring up points instead of calling another members trucks "rusted pieces of s---.

I believe I have wasted enough breath on this thread. :salute:


----------



## elite1 (Dec 30, 2003)

I am not going to get in the middle. I keep them (2) clean for another reason. I get business as a result. Some person says Nice truck, they notice it because it's clean. I have a quick conversation with them, at the end they get a card. I simply will not drive it if it doesn't look like that. They will not leave the shop, ever. We buy race trailers with leds,aluminum rims, and diamond plat. Dump trucks with 19.5 chrome rims, and $1000 tool boxes. The Truck costs 60k and the trailer 10k. All mowers are clean at all times. I get a ton of business because of it. I go to the gas station and I give out at least 1 or 2 cards. What I have is a 50 ft. long shiny, expensive rig. with my company's name on it. They will always stay clean.

Ask your self this. Do hot chicks look and honk at you when you are in your dump truck. They do for me


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

*Paponte*

Read Elite's thread.  
By the way Elite, I agree.:waving:


----------



## elite1 (Dec 30, 2003)

Before I had the $ to letter my trailer, People came over to see a race car- they ony found clean mowers.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Yes, I did read his thread and agree 100%. Yes, during the scaping' season my trucks are spotless. Yes I agree that a nice clean truck and trailer are important for a landscape business. 

BUT... look around. There are alot of other nice cars around during the summer also. People even take out their sports cars, and open their convertibles. Look around in the winter, and everyone else's car looks just like yours. 

All I can say is that it is not worth my time or money to pay a guy to clean trucks after every storm. Nor will a truck being dirty for 3 months during he winter season, ruin a truck and cause it to rust. If your truck is starting to rust, it is due to it not being protected. Whether the paint came off, or whatever. If you do clean your truck after every storm... thats great. I'm never knocked anyone for it. As I said before, I simply added why I do not see it necessary. I don't know why you can't grasp that.


----------



## SNOBLOMAN (Jan 1, 2004)

I guess I'm pretty spoiled to. I just go down to the high school I grauduated from a few years back, pull it inside, wash with hot water in a heated room. I towel dry, sometimes a quick spray wax, and a vacuum. Usually a weekly event during the winter. Doesnt get much better than that!!


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

We made a drive over sprayer out of inch and a half pvc pipe and 2 boards, Just take a 1/16 inch drill bit and drill lots of holes . We drillied them at 10, 12 , and 2 , oclock on the top of the pipe. Set 2 4X4 s on each side of the pipe and some scrap 2 by 4 to make ramps,. Then slowly drive truck back and forth to rinse all the salt off .Fortunatly we have a fire hydrant at my friends shop and we hook up to that.


----------



## Greensway (Nov 2, 2002)

I have a customer that is a car wash - lots of free suds, then run it through the blow dryer when done. Sparklin clean


----------



## staley52 (Dec 17, 2001)

customer sees a clean truck in the winter they will think that company cares that much about their trucks they must care about my driveway/parking lot, image it is the number one advertiser you say I dont need advertising I have enough accounts, what if you buy another truck and hire another driver or score that anal account that wants it perfect no matter the cost just because of image and washing that truck regularly


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Consequences of NOT washing it and NOT properly maintaining it:
My truck -- a low mileage '97 -- is in the shop with the cylinder heads off right now. The spark plugs rotted and could not be removed with a socket. One broke off while driving, and luckily, the debris did not score the cylinder wall; after that, I made it a priority to get the thing in for the rest of the spark plugs.

From now on, I'll have to pay more attention to proper time-based low-mileage maintenance; I now have two trucks that don't get much mileage, something that I'm not used to.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Yeah, a truck that plows snow ages in close to" dog years". Worked like a dog and put away wet and cold. Don't forget the transmission fluid / filter / hoses and axles. We moved my wifes grandma up from Florida with her low mileage 6 year old car. The thing had 28k on it. I spent 2 weeks changing fluids / filters / brakes / hoses / master cyld all because of "Mileage based" stuff that had never been done. The modern vehicles just don't seem to tolerate the lack of service like the vehicles I grew up with did. Dad changed oil twice a year and the air filter when it starts to stall. It still went 100k on the engine on 3 different Ford trucks.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

I make it a point to wash the heavy salt off my trucks as much as possible.The past two weeks it has been extremly cold with periods of light snow where we had to go back out salting several times.With another storm possible monday i think it would be kinda useless to wash my truck right now it would be covered in salt again by the afternoon. Just my opinion


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

Those who was there trucks with hot water, does the hot water take the wax off your truck. Was just wondering, heard somewhere to not was with hot water, even though in the winter thats what i do.  if only we all had heated garages instead of freezing our berries off at a spray and wash.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

does not take long for salt to come back after washing, but its better than having double the salt on it. its never worthless to wash a vehicle.


----------



## elite1 (Dec 30, 2003)

I use to work for a full service car wash. Hot water will only take off excess wax. The coat that you put on will stay on your paint, for a long time. We would use a special solution to remove old wax before re waxing. The problem with that stuff is that if you do not rinse it off very well, it can eat your rubber seals, and bed cover.

If we had a dark color car that had an inconsistent wax job, we would then run it thought the wash, to remove excess wax, and smothen the job.

The best wax is made is called Zimol. It is made by T. Wax.
Not to be confused with polish that most stores sell. This is a wax that cost's $40 for a small can, you have to keep it refrigerated after opening- Don't ask me why.


----------



## elite1 (Dec 30, 2003)

I don't know what I would do with out a heated garage or shop.
If you don't have one put it on your list for next year.


----------



## SNOBLOMAN (Jan 1, 2004)

I dont use wax, I use Zaino!


----------



## elite1 (Dec 30, 2003)

I never heard of Zaino- what is it?


----------



## SNOBLOMAN (Jan 1, 2004)

More about it here


----------



## SNOBLOMAN (Jan 1, 2004)

Here what it does to my black Silverado, Nicest shine in the city







:waving:


----------



## elite1 (Dec 30, 2003)

Like a mirror. I got to try that stuff. I wounder how my trailer would look.


----------



## ShannonS (Dec 11, 2003)

The only thing I have to say about this is that first impressions you never get a second chance. So you have to be ready for that opportunity take control.


----------



## ShannonS (Dec 11, 2003)

Also If I pulled up into a gas station or where ever to try and get business, and they see my truck all dirty (and it will rust from the salt faster than you think) and nasty lookin they wouldn't't take me seriously. Kinda like a job interview dress up a little.


----------

